# Craving protein



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

I can't figure this out. I'm craving protein like mad. It has been for the last 3 weeks. I've been eating hard boiled eggs for breakfast, salad with hard boiled eggs, lunch meat or bacon, bison burgers, brauworst. But I'm still craving protein. Its like I can't get my fill. I'm not pregnant, AF is just leaving.

I've been eatting healthier for over 6 months now. No trans fat, limiting processed foods and soda. Lots of veggies, pizza, brown rice, fruit. I haven't been eatting much meat because my boyfriend prefers fish and poultry and I prefer red meat. But me eat black beans and hummus.

I haven't been exercising nearly as much as I should be or what I was doing 3 months ago. Anyone have a clue whats going on?


----------



## Becken (May 28, 2006)

Not sure what's going on, but if you're really loading up on protein, make sure that you increase your calcium intake as well (excessive protein can strip the body of calcium).


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

Maybe what you really need is fat, not protein. Do you eat dairy? Maybe you could add some heavy cream or sour cream? What about some butter on your veggies?
I've heard a lot of people say they feel much better after adding good, quality fat to their diets.
Good luck!
Suzy


----------



## BirthingGoddesses (Mar 21, 2004)

Fat could be it too, I agree.

I only eat raw foods {90%}, but to get fats I indulge in avocados and young coconuts, tons of good medium chain fatty acids.

Can make a quick awesome Guacamole to put on those salads your doing up - mash that avocado with some salsa and a bit of lime/lemon juice, awesome!


----------

